#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-01
<hendry> will Ubuntu's d-i be based on etch2?
<hendry> Kamion: you awake?
<Kamion> hendry: that question doesn't really make sense; d-i is too modular to answer that
<Kamion> hendry: we stopped pulling from unstable before etch d-i beta 2, but we aren't all that far off it
<Kamion> "close enough", in other words
<hendry> oh. thanks for answering that.
<hendry> i had a new query. i guess you are aware the dailys are kinda screwed ?
<Kamion> no
<Kamion> but thank you for your detailed and accurate bug report ;-)
<hendry> that's sarcasm or are you referring to my isolinux post?
<Kamion> 10:04 < hendry> i had a new query. i guess you are aware the dailys are kinda screwed ?
<Kamion> sarcasm
<hendry> ok, i hate sarcasm :)
<Kamion> "kinda screwed" is not too useful, and you didn't say whether you meant install or live CDs
<Kamion> I hate "doesn't work" bug reports
<Kamion> so I guess we're even ;)
<hendry> did i file a "doesn't work" bug report?
<Kamion> 10:04 < hendry> i had a new query. i guess you are aware the dailys are kinda screwed ?
<Kamion> that is a "doesn't work" bug report
<hendry> ok
<hendry> screwy: 1) keyboard selection doesn't work in the d-i
<hendry> there is a workaround. by testing the keyboard, then choosing the keyb
<hendry> i guess it probably has to do with $?
<Kamion> file a bug on kbd-chooser
<hendry> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/36814
<hendry> language packs are AWOL
<hendry> is the second issue
<hendry> Kamion: i need to pop out. will get around to filing a bug...
<hendry> though anyone trying a daily install cd will notice a problem. any lang.
<Kamion> I have yet to investigate #36814
<Kamion> although the report smells a bit of confusion to me
<Kamion> I will need to test before being able to venture any opinion
<Kamion> anyway, I would rather you just file bug reports than ask me about stuff on IRC; I already get mail about them
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-02
<unary> hi all
<hendry> Kamion: when do the dailys get built?
<Kamion> hendry: which dailies?
<hendry> kubuntu
<hendry> the cdimage times are utc eh?
<hendry> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<hendry> I guess dapper-live-i386.OVERSIZED  means that it won't burn?
<hendry> Kamion: also
<hendry> is kubuntu-meta generated by your cdimage scripts?
<hendry> it would be nice to have a mailing list for derivatives
<Kamion> 14 5 * * *      for-project kubuntu cron.daily; for-project kubuntu cron.daily-live
<Kamion> kubuntu-meta is a perfectly normal upload; cdimage doesn't attempt to upload packages
<Kamion> .OVERSIZED means that it won't burn on 700MB media, yes
<hendry> I was wondering how those changelogs were generated
<hendry> also, how that update script supposed to work. I notice there isn't a build-dep on debootstrap
<hendry> so I guess one isn't supposed to run it?
<hendry> so I guess one isn't supposed to run debootstrap?
<Kamion> the changelogs are generated by the update script
<Kamion> the update script is not run when the package is being built on the autobuilders; it's run by hand
<Kamion> so there's no need for a build-dep
<hendry> alright
<hendry> i've run the update script
<hendry> and it didn't update the changelog ... ho humm
<Kamion> presumably there was nothing to do
<hendry> No changes found
<hendry> ok
<Kamion> you need to point it at your own seeds if you have seed changes
<hendry> Yes, i need to make a seed for my derivative
<hendry> i guess i'll work from http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/kubuntu-dapper/
<Kamion> yes
<hendry> how do you suggest I add my apt repo to the sources.list ?
<Kamion> although branch from bzr instead
<Kamion> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/seeds/kubuntu/dapper/
<Kamion> hendry: you'll have to modify the apt-setup package
<hendry> hmm, i thought so
<hendry> the udeb thingie eg?
<hendry> the udeb thingie eh?
<Kamion> yes
<hendry> it would be nice if the d-i hacked in support so I could add my repo line from the preseed
<hendry> so I should work from bazaar sources, and co http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/seeds/kubuntu/dapper/
<Kamion> preseed> there's an outstanding patch for that, I'll look at it before dapper
<Kamion> bzr, not bazaar
<hendry> ok, bzr
<hendry> oh, so. what about a mailing list for derivs?
<Kamion> yes, bzr get http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/seeds/kubuntu/dapper/, push somewhere
<Kamion> happy for derivative stuff to be on ubuntu-devel@ for now
<Kamion> once it gets too high-volume, it can be split out
<hendry> perry$ bzr get http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/seeds/kubuntu/dapper/
<hendry> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/seeds/kubuntu/dapper/
<hendry> Kamion: ok. I am concerned how launchpad fits in
<hendry> for bug reporting and things
<hendry> because all our users will be speaking korean
<hendry> and I needed to figure out to perhaps point them to support@hannux instead ubuntu-users
<Kamion> sorry, gave you the wrong URL by mistake
<Kamion> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/seeds.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/seeds/dapper/
<Kamion> talk to the launchpad folks about that
<Kamion> launchpad-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kamion> that sort of thing is what they want to solve, although they probably need more real-world use cases like yours to flesh it out properly
<hendry> Origin: Ubuntu
<hendry> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<hendry> Can mine read, Origin: Hannux ... ?
<hendry> not sure how you did that
<Kamion> that's all in override files in the archive
<hendry> so you're using baz for cdimage and bzr for the seed management stuff. don't you get confused? ;)
<Kamion> since you're running your own archive you can change it
<hendry> those indices lists?
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> override.dapper.extra.*, IIRC
<hendry> ok
<Kamion> baz/bzr> yes. I intend to change cdimage over, I just haven't had time.
<hendry> though I want to use your archive and have my repo override yours if needs be
<Kamion> if you want Origin: Hannux on every package, you'll need to regenerate the whole lot
<hendry> so apt-ftparchive needs to manage 2 sets of overrides? is that possible I wonder?
<hendry> Kamion: I only want to do it on my packages
<Kamion> ok
<Kamion> it doesn't need to manage two sets of overrides
<hendry> I think it is dumb to rebrand Ubuntu stuff if I am not making changes
<Kamion> you can just have different field values for different packages
<Kamion> anyway, see the apt-ftparchive docs, they should get you started
<hendry> not sure what you mean there
<Kamion> the override does not say "apply Origin: Ubuntu to every package"
<Kamion> it says "apply Origin: Ubuntu to libc6, apply Origin: Ubuntu to libc6-dev, ..."
<Kamion> so if you want to add Origin: Hannux for some packages, that's trivial
<hendry> oh so I maintain my own indices list, but then it might become out of sync with yours
<Kamion> anyway, I should think that's the least of your problems for now
<hendry> oh well, i'll figure it out
<Kamion> you'd obviously have to generate it automatically from our indices
<Kamion> or, not
<Kamion> if you're pointing users at our archive for most packages, you don't need to copy the indices from our archive
<Kamion> your archive would *only* need to have indices for Hannux-specific packages
<hendry> Kamion: ah... good point
<hendry> i was following the CDremasterhowto on the wiki
<hendry> and it seemed to insist on those indices.
<hendry> do you have the apt-setup patch about? I could apply it myself and test it.
<Kamion> the CD remaster howto is designed for people who don't have their own archive
<Kamion> you should probably mostly ignore it
<Kamion> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=348509
<hendry> bzr also takes forever to pull :)
<hendry> Kamion: thank you
<Kamion> it can take a while, yes ...
<hendry> so you say I should branch the kubuntu seed. Do you think I need to branch the cdimage stuff too?
<Kamion> quite possibly, yes
<Kamion> you may be able to get away with different configuration and an extra cron script that's simple enough not to need revision control
<hendry> should i perhaps switch baz over to bzr myself with cdimage (for sanity?)
<Kamion> only if you enjoy pain
<hendry> ok ok, :)
<Kamion> and you'll have to keep applying the pain over and over in order to be able to pull changes from me (which is the whole point of branching, after all)
<hendry> ok thanks again Kamion, without you I would be in pain
<hendry> :)
#ubuntu-boot 2009-03-28
<user___> pxe booting doesnt work here, this is my cat /srv/tftp/jaunty/install/netboot/pxelinux.cfg/default | pastebinit - : http://pastebin.com/f337b9b4f. the error message on the pxe guest is: missing parameter in configuration file. could not find kernel image: linux. Any hints?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-04-02
<guest_mb> hi all
<guest_mb> can you help me ubuntulog?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-03-31
<shyguy> hello
<Guest79318> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2015-03-27
<mhvm> Hi, is somebody here?
<mhvm> I'm a "regular Ubuntu user" (by no means a novice) using 14.04 LTS. I'm thinking to use Systemd instead of upstart.
<mhvm> Is this advisable?
<mhvm> Is this possible?
<mhvm> How should I go about it?
<mhvm> Apparently noone there. G'by!
#ubuntu-boot 2017-03-31
<visiona> hello
